# Increasing vg



## Ryan69 (2/9/16)

I have a 70/30 3mg pre mix how can i increase my vg to say +- 80


----------



## Vapington (2/9/16)

By adding 15ml VG to 30ml of 70/30 it will give you 80% VG but that will affect your flavour and Nic strength too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ryan69 (2/9/16)

Vapington said:


> By adding 15ml VG to 30ml of 70/30 it will give you 80% VG but that will affect your flavour and Nic strength too


Thanks nic no issue its unflavored base


----------

